# My reds are in their new home



## Jeffers (Dec 5, 2005)

Man, they are QUICK! It took me and my dad about 20 mins just to get (4) 4 inch pygos out of my 48 and into my 150. Awesome though, its funny to see how much smaller they look now lol. They adjusted extremely well, after following some advise taylor gave me for the drip method, they were swimming around in no time.

Amonia- 0
Nitrites- 0
Nitrates- 20
PH- 7.0

Only took a day to cycle the tank, I switched the media from my 48 gal.

Thank you everyone for the advise.

I will have pictures extremely soon.

PEACE


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Awesome







Hopefully you will have many more successful tranisitions. Ive lost some, but learned my lesson on moving fish.


----------



## Jeffers (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks







I cant wait till they see their new friends this week







adding 3 more pygos

the transition wasnt bad at all.. they seem to be very hardy.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Good deal, glad to hear they made the swap. I just moved my 3 RBP's 5 hours, and put them in a 10 gal til i could get my 55 moved, and within 12 hours, one had taken a chunk out of another one. But he's healing well, and theyre all in a better mood. Good luck in the future with ur fish additions.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Awesome, I'm glad that they are doing good, and I'm glad that everything went okay.

What size reds are you going to be adding?
~Taylor~


----------



## Jeffers (Dec 5, 2005)

1 4 inch piraya and 2 more 4 inch supers


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Jeffers said:


> 1 4 inch piraya and 2 more 4 inch supers


Nice! What's in the tank right now?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Are you going to be sharing any pictures?


----------



## Jeffers (Dec 5, 2005)

2 supers 3 rbps

pictures are in that area of the forum now.. (piranha pics and videos section)


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Jeffers said:


> 2 supers 3 rbps
> 
> pictures are in that area of the forum now.. (piranha pics and videos section)


Sweet! 4 Supers, 3 RBP's, and a Piraya makes for a nasty shoal! I would almost think about getting 2 Caribes or Terns instead of those other 2 Supers though...Either way, that will be awesome!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

sweet dude congrats i wish my tanks could cycle that quick, sounds like you got some nice fish in there, cant wait to see some pics, good luck with the new home


----------



## Jeffers (Dec 5, 2005)

Pictures
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=111569


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Jeffers said:


> Pictures
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=111569


Sweet pics!









How come it says in your sig that you have 7 Pygos?


----------



## Jeffers (Dec 5, 2005)

Well i dont change it that often, so I figured when I added the pleco and the oscar I might as well add the 2 other p's im getting within the next week as well


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Jeffers said:


> Well i dont change it that often, so I figured when I added the pleco and the oscar I might as well add the 2 other p's im getting within the next week as well


2 P's? I thought you were getting 3 more Pygos? Man I'm confused lol


----------



## Jeffers (Dec 5, 2005)

Well I have 5 now... 3 standards 2 supers... I am going to get a caribe and a piraya i think


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Jeffers said:


> Well I have 5 now... 3 standards 2 supers... I am going to get a caribe and a piraya i think


Ohhh ok, didn't realize you changed your mind. Last I knew, you were going with 2 more Supers and a Piraya.


----------



## Jeffers (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah, I actually just picked up my other super last night...

The LFS was swearing if I put him in there that he would kill all of my piranhas because he wasn't the same species, I swear some of those guys dont belong working in a fish store.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Jeffers said:


> Yeah, I actually just picked up my other super last night...
> 
> The LFS was swearing if I put him in there that he would kill all of my piranhas because he wasn't the same species, I swear some of those guys dont belong working in a fish store.


LOL I definitely agree with you there! I'm met some real meatballs in pet stores around here!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Jeffers said:


> Yeah, I actually just picked up my other super last night...
> 
> The LFS was swearing if I put him in there that he would kill all of my piranhas because he wasn't the same species, I swear some of those guys dont belong working in a fish store.


Good thing you have P-Fury to keep things strait! I think it would be fun to work in a pet store some day.


----------



## Jeffers (Dec 5, 2005)

I am looking to get a job in my lfs in the summer. Its a realllly nice fish store, just it seems like no one in there ever wants to help and all they do is sit around, lol. Its cool though, I think it would be an awesome job just talking about p's and learning about other fish all day. Not excluding the maintance on the tanks and netting fish out for customers


----------

